# HLD - Headline Group



## ghotib (7 August 2004)

A very boring stock compared with MUL. However, it's traded  relatively high volumes over the last few days and the price is starting to climb after a long fall. Does this look like a recovery?


----------



## stefan (7 August 2004)

*Re: HLD - How does this look?*

I would base that on yesterday's news release.  They mention a deal worth $700'000 for August so I assume that would be good for the share price. No idea if that would be enough for a recovery. Haven't really checked their figures.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## ghotib (10 September 2004)

*HLD - Homeleisure Limited*

This is in a steep dive and I'm wondering why. Debt level is high and I don't see what it's for, but apart from that the business seems solid. 

They've recently acquired 40% ownership and all intellectual property rights for a company called XTen Innovations P/L, about which I can't find any information. I'm wondering if the absence of information is the reason the price is collapsing, or if people know something I don't. 

Another recent event was that the chairman resigned due to ill-health. But sometimes that's true. Isn't it???

Ghoti


----------



## ghotib (14 September 2004)

*Re: Anyone know anything about HLD?*

Up 5.5 cents today, from 44.5 to 50 cents. 

Edited because it's only up 3.5 to 50 cents. Intraday high was 51. 

Would the chartists mind taking a look at this to see if there's a pattern to it? I like the company, but I don't know what to think about the price. 

TIA

Ghoti


----------



## kooka1956 (14 September 2004)

*Re: Anyone know anything about HLD?*

They have a debt of about $6million which is mainly covered by their property holdings . A dividend is to be paid in November , from profits for the previous financial year . The interesting thing to me is that two directors have recently increased their shareholdings , which is a good indication of where directors think the share price is going . So you have a company who has their debt covered , making a profit and paying dividends , which directors think is a good buy at these prices . It looks OK to me .Regards KOOKA


----------



## GreatPig (14 September 2004)

*Re: Anyone know anything about HLD?*

Ghoti,

Here's its chart. Today it recovered the losses of the last few days, which puts it back at the bottom of the channel it's been in for the last couple of months.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## ghotib (15 September 2004)

*Re: Anyone know anything about HLD?*

Thanks GP. Errr... Louise Bedford doesn't appear to talk about channels. I'm guessing you'd expect it to continue to wobble around between those 2 pink lines until something happens to change things, yes?

Kooka, you've demonstrated such excellent judgement on ERG that I'm delighted you agree with me that this looks OK <VBG> I hadn't thought about the possible significance of the directors' acquisitions, but it's hard to see how they could be a bad sign. Think I'll watch it for a while longer and dig around some more. I'd like to know some more about XTen Innovations and Gordon Elkington and how they fit the existing group.

Ghoti


----------



## The Trooper (10 March 2010)

*Re: HLD - Headline Group Limited*

Stock up 12.5% today, no obvious announcement.

HLD is approx 5% of CAM portfolio therefore would assume this relates to approximately an additional $390K based on overall portfolio of approx $62M...not bad for a days work.


----------



## The Trooper (10 March 2010)

*Re: HLD - Headline Group Limited*

Looking like finishing 25% up today at 30c per share...kicking myself after selling at 21c a few weeks back. Bought at 13c per share approx July last year.


----------

